# Ice Auger: Input Needed



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

What does everyone think of the Eskimo Stingray power auger?

$279.99 in Cabelas Bargain Cave. Is this a good price?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is my auger I have now, after three duds the one I have now is great. Doesn't sound like you are getting a ton of discount check sportsmans pricing they are generally cheaper.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sportsmans has same auger for same price....yesterday's ad.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The Cave may have one that was returned.
I'd go to Sportsman's and get a new one with full warranty.
The engine is small on that one but they run good and you just cut a little slower that with a more powerful machine.
They are good, for the cprice.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I got a very good deal on 3.0hp (tecumseh engine) 10" Eskimo Barracuda. Its a couple years old but had never been used. Got it home and it fired right up! Came with a never used Frabill 2 man shelter. It pays to look around!

Thanks guys!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an Eskimo power auger. Mine's high maintenance; maybe I got a lemon, who knows?

I drain the fuel out of it after each season. Each year at the start of the season I have to put a new fuel pump diaphragm in it.

One year I left the fuel in it over the off-season. Geeze, I though I would never get it running again.


Whatever. That looks like a good price.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Since I hate anything with a 'pull cord'....lawnmowers, weed eaters, generator's, etc. etc.....

Anybody have any experience with this 12 Volt ice auger? Reviews seem to be good...anybody ?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm thinking about this one.
http://www.icegator.com/

Here's the video of it in action.
http://www.icegator.com/icegator-dvd.html

Uses your auger cutting head. 24 volts and cordless, or you can get the 12 volt pigtail. If you have the pigtail you can use it either 24 volts or take the batteries out and run it with 12. 285 rpms. when you run it on 24 volts. The 12 volt says 195 rpm.

I'm tired of pull cords, spilled gas, mixing oil, fumes, and noise.

Fishrmn


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

After a little more research...hmmmm we currently have a Gas Strikemaster Mag 2000 8 1/4". I'd really like to see one of these electric ones...only issue are the electric ones with an 8" cut weigh more than the gas one we have. We haul enough stuffage and the electric plus an external battery for just in case just bumps up the weight. But I'd like to see one and then go from there...I'm curious if Anglers Den in Roy carries them as thats where I purchased the gas Strikemaster 3 years ago. Very satisified with it...never had any problems with starting and cutting...reviews on the electric indicate possible binding problems....but hmmmmm it's a strikemaster and they have a quality product thus far.

http://www.strikemaster.com/electra_lazer.html

http://www.strikemaster.com/flash/electa_lazer.html

I'm think'n a site survey to Anglers Den may be in order to see if they now carry these...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> I'm thinking about this one.
> http://www.icegator.com/
> I'm tired of pull cords, spilled gas, mixing oil, fumes, and noise.
> 
> Fishrmn


I do like this one, I wish it came with it's own auger...then there would no need to go buy an auger and the attachments for it.



> I'm tired of pull cords, spilled gas, mixing oil, fumes, and noise.


I've always felt if something can't start with two pulls, throw the damned thing away. I'm terrible with lawnmowers, I've learned the best way to throw them is spin around a few time's holding the handles and let 'er fly !!

I think this is the one I'll probably end up with...at least this season.

http://www.strikemaster.com/electra_lazer.html

Thanks for the input K2 and Fishrmn....maybe I'll see ya on the ice !!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> Thanks for the input K2 and Fishrmn....maybe I'll see ya on the ice !!


*No* *maybe* about it this year .45 we need to make a date. OBTW I have a $25 off any purchase of $75 or more from Anglers Den in Roy. May want to give them a call 801-773-1166 and see if they carry that StrikeMaster...If they do...I can meet you there and give you the coupon (think'n that would make up for the Coffee (2 Lg Cafe Mochas 3 'raw' sugars steamed in) :mrgreen: :lol: ...coupon is good until Feb 30, 2010.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the input K2 and Fishrmn....maybe I'll see ya on the ice !!
> ...


Kerry,
I think she has something up her sleeve with that expiration date; proceed cautiuosly! :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > .45 said:
> ...


Just posting what's on the coupon Huge29....if need be I can scan and display but that's what the coupon shows even with biofocals and I did take the glasses off to review.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Just posting what's on the coupon Huge29....if need be I can scan and display but that's what the coupon shows even with biofocals and I did take the glasses off to review.


Well, in that case, since there is no such a date, the coupon must not ever expire.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > Just posting what's on the coupon Huge29....if need be I can scan and display but that's what the coupon shows even with biofocals and I did take the glasses off to review.
> ...


Could be even the $10 off coupon for any purchase of $50 or more shows the same exact date. Thats why I gave .45 the phone number. So he doesn't find out that oops we made a printing mistake. Hope the phone number doesn't get him BFE or somewhere. But hey if they honor the coupon and have the StrikeMaster he wants...all is good and just glad we could possibly save him $25. :mrgreen:

:wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Called Anglers Den and the don't have the electric StrikeMaster in but could order it in. They only carry the gas StrikeMasters. I talked with Lance. Also they will honor the *30 Feb 2010* coupon through the end of Feb per Lance.

.45 contacted me and indicted to offer up the coupons to another forum member. So I have a $10 ($50 or more purchase) and $25 ($75 or more purchase) dollar coupon if anyone wants them...just let me know and I can meet you at the Den and give you the coupon of your choice...good on ice shelters, StrikeMaster augers, Vexilar flasher, tackle, rods/reels or whatever.

PM if interested. :wink: :wink:


----------

